# Review



## zdogk9 (Sep 17, 2012)

A week or so ago I posted the question, will I gain significantly by going from a 10' rod to an eleven footer. The overwhelming response was "stop screwing around, call Tommy go 13'" so I'm now the proud owner of the CCP 13' 3-6 oz. casting rod. 
After a morning of getting my butt blown all over a twenty acre pond trying to catch a bass from my float tube I arrived home and there on the porch was a section of 4" schedule 20 PVC. I'm pretty sure that about 15 rolls of duct tape were used to close the ends but I do have a real sharp pocket knife so in about ten nano seconds I had it open. There was a well made rod bag, with the rod inside. My first reaction was oooooooooooooooooooooooooo! shiney!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
extremely well made! pretty blue wraps! (blue is my favorite color) guess I'll have to head to the surf tomorrow and give this a whirl. So I strip line off a 6500 I've magged and re-spool, eat a bit of lunch and found myself in the truck on the beach, still don't know how that happened. Put the reel on the rod, hang 4oz on the end of the line and let fly, backlash, pick it out let fly again, guess what, yup again, maybe a bit more power, crack. OK z lets try this with two oz. slow down a bit and see what happens. Using a Brighton cast, 100, 100, 110 yds. I then cast out into the surf to get the line wet and go at it again 117, 119, 125 yards. This is just trying to have good timing, without putting any real power into the cast.
Tomorrow after an early morning assault on the pond, I'll hit the beach with the camera and try for some video of me attempting to cast. 
Now I just need to sell the 10' Surf King a 704Z and a 6500 to pay for this.
Thank you for the reccomendation. Six casts into it and I'm equaling the best I was doing with the Surf King, had my casting been as good as the day I hit 130+ with that rod I'm sure that I'd have been way further out.
If I didn't have to go somewhere and be someone this evening I'd have stayed on the beach until sundown I was having that much fun!


----------



## matt c (Dec 1, 2007)

Go slow and steady and that rod will get you all the distance you need and is one of the best fish fighTing rods i have ever used. Don't rush it or you will not like the rod at all. I find it works best with 4-5 ozs and bait. Enjoy


----------



## Jeremy Schrader (Feb 7, 2009)

The longer rod will develop a lot more spool speed so unless you slow down you casting style you will get a lot of backlases with the reel which would have been with the shorter rod. 
Consider adjusting the mag breaking on the reel a little and that should hold you in a better state for your next round of casting with the 4 oz. 

Regards.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Z,

Thanks for the review. I look forward to your progression with the CPS rod.

The 13' 3-6 is one of my top best selling rods for a couple of reasons. Outstanding casting performance and great bite detection.

It is a fast action rod with a pretty stiff butt, a powerful midsection and a softer tip. The rod performs best with a casting style that accelerates throughout, finishing with a strong hit. This allows the rod to bend down deep and take advantage of the power in the midsection and butt. Think about driving a sporst car through a sweeping curve...... in slow - out fast.

Enjoy,

Tommy


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

I like the sounds of this rod, sounds just like what I've been looking for to chase mulloway down here.

Is shipping to Australia a viable option Tommy?


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Mully,

Generally speaking, international shipping is cost prohibitive for one rod. The last rod I shipped internationally cost in excess of 150.00 USD to ship. And that was a 10' rod, not a 13', shipped to Europe, not Australia.

Tommy


----------



## mully (May 15, 2013)

That's what I figured, perhaps I can get some other guys around here interested in one of your rods as well and even out the cost over 2-3 rods.

There is a serious shortage of decent surfcasting rods in this country, don't know why because we've got heaps of beach, but a lot of people still use fibreglass rods. Some of the distance casting guys I know import Century and Zzipplex rods from the UK, but those are too expensive for me, especially just to fish with.

Have you ever looked into selling your rods down here? There is certainly a place in the market for them.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

good choice


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

If I could hook up with the right dealer/distributor who would be willing to purchase in bulk I'd love to get into the Australian market



Tommy



mully said:


> That's what I figured, perhaps I can get some other guys around here interested in one of your rods as well and even out the cost over 2-3 rods.
> 
> There is a serious shortage of decent surfcasting rods in this country, don't know why because we've got heaps of beach, but a lot of people still use fibreglass rods. Some of the distance casting guys I know import Century and Zzipplex rods from the UK, but those are too expensive for me, especially just to fish with.
> 
> Have you ever looked into selling your rods down here? There is certainly a place in the market for them.


----------



## zdogk9 (Sep 17, 2012)

Went back to the beach today, the following clip is typical of the five I shot. My casts were landing 105-110 yards out. Put a brake block back in the reel and the backlash problem I was having Monday went away.


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Very nice cast. I like what you are doing. Good weight transfer, very good extension with the left and a strong pull. You get squared up nicely for the finish.

One area that you could improve would be "uncoiling" more with your body. You are pretty much turning your whole body at once. Try leading with the step, followed by the hips, then torso and finally the hands and arms last. 

Practice, practice, practice. Then add a little violence to the hit and you WILL see those numbers improve.

Tommy


----------

